# the curse of the fist of the emperor



## tyranno the destroyer (Nov 23, 2010)

Story: _on 012801.M41 the fist of the emperor, a space marine battle barge, was sighted travelling towards Terra on the edge of Ultimar this would of been normal except * it had been missing for ten thousand years* an inquisitor wanted to investigate the ship to see if there where any relics of the age and went in with a squad of imperial stormtroopers. on the ship they reported finding a relic of great value before a scream was transmitted. Marneus calgar decided to send a kill team of ten veterans to head to the bridge and discover who is controlling the ship and stop the ship so the imperium could conduct a better search _

The Character Sheet

RP Name: (Be Original please)
Age: (75 to 300)
Appearance: (Minimum of 5 Lines in 1 Paragraph)
Personality: (Minimum of 5 Lines in 1 Paragraph)
History: (two five line paragraphs explaining why you where chosen for this mission and how you became a space marine)
Wargear: (See Wargear section for details)


Wargear
every player has a bolter, a bolt pistol, a chainsword,power armour and frag grenades
one player may swap his bolter for a heavy bolter or a plasma gun
one player may swap his chainsword for a lightning claw 
the player with a lightning claws may swap his bolt pistol and bolter for another lightning claw
one player may equip himself with a narthecium
one player may have Krak grenades
one player can become a tyranic war veteran and equip himself with hellfire rounds which increase the chance of death 


Rules
1) you are not immortal you can be revived if a player with the narthecium is close by and he says he is trying to heal you but i decided where ether it works or not
2)you can say if it hits but i decide if it kills them. also i don't want any of this (he fires his bolter and hits everyone) BE REALISTIC
3) communicate with your other players there are only ten of you and you only have one live unless revived by player
4)there are some weapons on the ship but they are hard to come by and are quite old and may jam
4) have fun
Current members:
Sabinus Adrastos: bolter, bolt pistol, chainsword, power armour, frag grenades
Theokritos Maximianus :twin lightning claws, power armour,


----------



## tyranno the destroyer (Nov 23, 2010)

c'mon guys


----------



## The Black Legionnaire (Oct 18, 2010)

The application looks very familiar...

*Very* familiar...


----------



## Jackinator (Nov 18, 2008)

Meaning? The guys new, he's taken inspiration from others character sheets, there is actually a template that is *extremely* similar to both of your character sheets. I know when I started I was always looking at what other people had done to get a feel for how I could create my own. If it was your entire RP fair enough, but a character sheet makes so little difference as to make no odds, they're all essentially the same anyway (with the occasional unique additions).


----------



## The Black Legionnaire (Oct 18, 2010)

Huh, anyways, I wouldnt've minded even if it was a duplication of mine, I'd take it as a compliment!

I'll probably join this, so expect a character soon.


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

Personally, I wouldn't join unless you fleshed it out more. Why is it so important? I mean, yeah, it has been missing for 10 thousand years but why would they not just vaporise it the instant it came anywhere near an important planet. Was there an ancient, powerful relic on board or is it something to do with the lost legions? Was there a very important Chapter master or Imperial army general on board? Do they think a primarch might be onboard?

It's a good idea but I think you should add a bit more information to the story, give the players a taste of what you're going to be offering rather than just describing what they did to investigate the ship.

(If this is out of line I will delete it)


----------



## DasOmen (Mar 10, 2011)

it's intresting i'll give it that. kill teams are also rather nice, but what other restrictions do we have? what chapters are restricted? is this an in prompt to amalgum of chapters sending forth an emergency kill team to deal with this because death watch could not be there in time? are custom chapters alright? yes we have access to bolters and the standard generic load out, but what pattern? for example are we using the codex pattern bolter used by the ultramarines and many of their sucessors? are we using the heavily modified bolter used by the blood ravens? is this bolter equiped for hostile enviorments like the raptor chapter's bolter? or is that dependant on our chapter?

it's a good idea, i like it. space hulk RPs can be a blast. but a little bit on the side of aditional information would be nice.


----------



## tyranno the destroyer (Nov 23, 2010)

i edited the story to give it a bit more detail if this is not enough please say before tommorow as then i have to go around my nans with no internet


----------



## Jackinator (Nov 18, 2008)

Well, again, there's very little actual detail in your intro. Your character sheet is fine but a paragraph for an intro just isn't going to cut it, especially not since you want a minimum of four paragraphs for the characters, which although it isn't a lot to ask, I'd probably do more, it is considering you haven't even put that into your opening post.

Maybe you could try something like this:

012795.M41 - Listening post J21 picked up a strange ghost signal at the limits of it's range. An apparently Imperial ship, but with no response to the comms ping sent as a matter of course. Later investigations revealed nothing but an empty patch of space, even the warp was unusually calm, as though nothing had passed through for millenia. The incident was disregarded, filed and sent along with the usual batch of reports to the central processing station.

012798.M41 - The 'Emperor's Judgement' passed through an unusually calm are of warp space, shortly before it hit an even rougher patch, one which neccessitated exiting the warp as the Gellar Fields neared failure. The Inquisitor aboard, Nathaniel Frenson, was intensely disturbed by this phenomenon, likening it to a bow wave pushed out and dissipating behind an immense disturbance in the warp. An astrophatic message was sent ahead to the Inquisitorial fortress on Titan. A trawl through records revealed a number of other events with similar qualities, the Inquisition began to take an interest.

012801.M41 - An Imperial patrol fleet on the way out from terror was hit by a Warp distrubance of astronomical proportions, in desperation they left the warp, Gellar fields failing and escorts smashed and wrecked. The few remaining ships were too damaged to do much more than send out a distress signal, but not before they witnessed a massive ship roaring majestically past. It's form matched that of a Desolator Class battleship, one no longer seen in the Imperial Navy and found now only in the fleets of Chaos. Despite this it still bore Imperial symbols, but although it was moving at great speed there appeared to be no other power within the ship, no lights, weaponry powered down, it was, to all intents and purposes a ghost ship.

Not long after this sighting it was tracked down by the Inquisition and a small Kill-team sent aboard to investigate. Inquisitor Iziah Lock never returned. All that was received was a few broken fragments of vox signals, screams and gunfire.

Realising how much of a threat this could be the closest force available was dispatched, another Inquisitorial force, the Deathwatch Killteam led by Captain Matthias Long was enroute to combat a splinter of Hive Fleet Kraken when they were ordered to detour and investigate the mysterious ghost ship. You are this Kill Team...

Like I said, just my opinion, but if I was doing a RP like this I'd write something like that for the introduction. Now that's just twenty minutes work, so with another half hour I could easily flesh it out but that is the minimum I'd expect for an RP recruitment post. Also, make sure you have a story planned out before you start an RP, if you haven't planned a story then they often fail fairly quickly.

Just my opinion, good luck


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Santaire said:


> Why is it so important? I mean, yeah, it has been missing for 10 thousand years but why would they not just vaporise it the instant it came anywhere near an important planet.


A ship like this would be important by the very fact that it is ten thousand years old/went missing ten thousand years ago.

That would mean it was around during the time of the Great Crusade and Horus Heresy. Depending on the type of ship and who it belonged to, who knows what may have been lost with it. If it was an astartes war vessel, than the very fact that they might be able to regain what is essentially a powerful relic and important piece of their history is more than enough reason to not outright destroy it.

And if the ship was a Mechanicus one, well they keep many things to themselves after all, so one can only imagine what was lost within its depths. (And STC perhaps?)



As far as the players, since Calgar is sending a squad onto the ship (note the GM never stated he called for a kill team to be sent) it may be safe to assume that the players will all be a veteran squad of the Ultramarines chapter. (In fact this takes place on the edge of the Ultramar empire, any action would fall almost exclusively to the Ultramarines.)

I am, of course, assuming that the team sent is in fact all from the same squad. (Though I'm not sure why it would not be.)


----------



## tyranno the destroyer (Nov 23, 2010)

a stalker bolter is a modified boltgun which has a scope and is single shot for all those who didn't know and your all part of the same squad and i am now going to start taking in character sheets

edit: is anyone actullay going to join because im going early trommorow


----------



## tyranno the destroyer (Nov 23, 2010)

dear everyone this thread has died so i am now going to start a warhammer fantesy thread using everything i have learned from this thread please join it


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Oh darn, was half way through making a character for this one to boot. Ah well, perhaps another one another time.


----------



## tyranno the destroyer (Nov 23, 2010)

dear people i have decided to reopen this for a week if i get two character sheets i will reopen this thread if not it dies


----------



## crabpuff (Aug 5, 2008)

I don't have time today, but I should have a character sheet in the next day or two. I haven't played an RP in a while so it will take me a day or two to learn the rules here and what not.


----------



## tyranno the destroyer (Nov 23, 2010)

okay so their is one character sheet now i need one more


----------



## tyranno the destroyer (Nov 23, 2010)

anyone else out their?


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Yep, been slowly making my character and am nearly finished.


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

ill have something up a little later tonight or tomorrow depending if a friend comes over tonight


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Name: Sabinus Adrastos

Age: 79

Appearance: Adrastos is an ebon skinned warrior with a heavy frame; standing at just over seven feet tall and with broad shoulders and a barrel chest. His face is set by a square jaw, deep brow with three bronze service studs, and squat nose around hazel eyes. Despite the relative youth of his features, Adrastos close, cropped hair has begun to take on a salt and pepper colouration and he bears the symbol of the Ultramarines tattooed to his left shoulder.

Personality: Sabinus strives to be a beacon of the codex astartes, even tempered and calm no matter the circumstance. However, he displays stubbornness in the face of inaction and is quick to anger when forced to wait and watch as others fight or give ground where it must be done. When dealing with others, Adrastos displays qualities of arrogance, quoting the tenets of the codex and looking down upon any who might consider its words at less than face value.

History: Adrastos was born on Macragge itself, to a family whose every member served as soldiers, and whose ancestors gave their lives during the battle for Macragge against hive fleet Behemoth. As a youth of thirteen, Adrastos was deemed viable for the chance to become one of the Ultramarines, and after surviving a decade of training and augmentation had joined the ranks of the tenth company as a scout. Over the course of the next two years, Adrastos earned his black carapace and the right to call himself a full battle brother of the Ultramarines as a member of the fifth battle company.

The following twenty seven years would see Adrastos continue his training, serving as a member of an assault, devastator, and tactical squad in various campaigns against the orks and splinter fleets of Behemoth. On a six year campaign to weaken an ork WAAAGH!!!, Adrastos and his squad were sent as support for a secondary line of defense against the greenskins. Intellegence had been proven wrong, as the ork forces on the planet attacked this position in staggering numbers. The line was overrun, the soldiers of man forced into a fighting withdrawal. Adrastos and his squad were reduced to a mere three strong, Adrastos claiming the life of the or knob leading the attack in retribution for the loss of his sergeant. Despite the loss of the secondary line, the time bought by the blood of the defenders had been enough for reinforcements to arrive and break the back of the attack, and Adrastos was honoured for his actions with command of the remnants of his squad after amalgamation with another one.

For the next decade, Adrastos and his tactical squad would take part in a number of incursions against Eldar pirates and supported in the cleansing of a space hulk of genestealers. In this supporting action, he and his squad were instrumental in providing a distraction for a squad of first company veterans that had been cut off from the rest of the Ultramarines taking part in the cleansing. For his actions on the hulk, in aiding the veterans of the first company and later in locating the genestealer broodlord, Adrastos was awarded with the title of veteran and elevated to a member of the first company where he has served ever since amongst the sternguard.

As one of first company, Adrastos has seen actions against the likes of daemons and the hated traitor marines of the Word Bearers legion. However despite his awards of service and valour, Adrastos has not earned the crux terminates. So despite being a veteran of the Ultramarines first company, he has not earned the right to bear terminator armour as others do.

Wargear: Bolter, bolt pistol, chainsword, frag grenades, power armour


All members of the squad being armed with stalker pattern bolters seems rather odd. Why is the standard bolter not regular gear for us?

I realize that I have not included why Adrastos was selected for this, however since I am assuming we are all of the same squad, our reason will all be the same and we would be sent because a response was merited and we were the closest. (I mean why else would the chapter master send first company veterans right?)


----------



## tyranno the destroyer (Nov 23, 2010)

yes you are correct darkreever you are the closet squad and you are also right about the bolter maybe you should have a bolter insted of a stalker boltgun


----------



## tyranno the destroyer (Nov 23, 2010)

'bump'


----------



## tyranno the destroyer (Nov 23, 2010)

anyone else??


----------



## tyranno the destroyer (Nov 23, 2010)

Should i close this down or is their anyone else who would join and stop this from closing down


----------



## tyranno the destroyer (Nov 23, 2010)

and its dead


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Well that's certainly a shame, though you do have to wonder where the character sheet promised by crabpuff is. Though before sticking a knife in this one you might want to PM Deathbringer. He did express some interest and may just have been caught up in other things.


----------



## tyranno the destroyer (Nov 23, 2010)

O.K i will try so this thread maybe is not dead as their is still crabpuff and maybe deathbringer


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

i intend to post 
its just a long week and im going out tonight and to carnage tomorrow which makes thing slow
i will get a charactor up


----------



## tyranno the destroyer (Nov 23, 2010)

O.K so Its not dead


----------



## Euphrati (May 24, 2009)

*℧*

Name: Theokritos Maximianus 

Age: 78

Appearance: Classically handsome features somehow seem balanced in the oversized fashion of the Astartes and give Theokritos the air of one of the demi-god heroes from the archaic Grækos mythos of ancient Terra. His hair is a tousled pile of curls in a pale shade of amber-blonde that he keeps cropped to shoulder length, binding back the top in a partial tail as not to impede his vision. Surprisingly gentle eyes, the colour of dark green slate, always seem to hold the barest hint of a wiry smile within their depths. His skin is a shade just above alabaster, as is common from those whom hail from the light-less deep caverns of Calth, and the Chapter markings stand out starkly upon his powerful upper deltoids. Theokritos bares eleven names inscribed in flowing gothic script across his broad back, brothers whom have stood and died by his side. He carries their names as a living honour to their deeds and a harsh reminder that only in death does duty end. At 2.25 meters in height, Theokritos stands a good head and shoulders above the standard imperial male citizen, though amongst his battle brothers his physical build is just on the upper end of average.

Personality: Theokritos has a steadfast nature that has a propensity at times to border on obstinacy when matters of the Codex Astartes are brought into question. Outside of battle he strives to epitomize the ideal that is the warrior-scholar, carefully balancing his training between the martial and the academic as per the edicts penned by the hand of the primarch Roboute Guilliman in the passages of the Codex. He has a sharp wit and intrinsic humour that comes to the fore with those brothers he has become close to over the decades of bloodshed in the name of the Emperor, equally at ease with those he considers friends across a regicide board or the sands in the sparing cages. Inside of combat, Theokritos is prone to incidences of what onlookers might call insane bravado but are genuinely moments of absolute devotion to the tenets of his training and faith in his battle-brothers.

History: Theokritos Maximianus was borne in the dark caverns of Calth, the same world that birthed Captain Uriel Ventris of the Fourth. With such an auspicious name upon the rolls of honour, Calth's sons were pushed even harder by both the trainers and their parents to meet the standards set for inclusion in the training regiments of their liege lords the Ultramarines. Theokritos showed promise early within his group of peers, surpassing even some of the older boys in retention and application of tactical doctrine though he tended to favour a somewhat blunt application of assault more often than not in any given situation. Theokritos' acceptance into the ranks of neophytes and then the scouts came as little surprise to his trainers, though the studious youth did have one incident near the end of his tenure as a scout that nearly saw him cast from the ranks. 

The event in question took place on Hivrion V, a world suffering from a rampaging force of ork warbands, where Theokritos openly disagreed mid-combat with the brother-sergeant in command of his scout squad on an order that deviated heavily from Codex tenets. It was the brother-sergeant himself that stood up before the council on Theokritos' behalf, declaring that Theokritos was correct in his statements though doing so in combat was a transgression that warranted punishment in and of itself. Two years later the brother-sergeant fell to a lictor ambush of the squad in defense of the Jurio Hiveworld incursion. For rallying the remains of the squad and pressing on to complete their mission objectives, Theokritos was awarded the implantation of the Progenoids and Black Carapace of a full battle brother of the 3rd Company under Captain Fabian. The name of that brother-sergeant, Ares Kyros, is the first inscribed upon Theokritos' back.

Theokritos spent the next two decades serving across a multitude of battlefields in devastator, assault, and finally tactical squad positions. It was the role of assault marine that truly called to Theokritos, where strategic insight and acumen were fused as one with aggression and martial prowess. It was against the Tau that Theokritos earned his veteran status, devising and then leading a multi-faceted assault on a numerically larger enemy. Utilizing the naturally occurring magnetic variance and scanner dampening of the planet- Theokritos worked to position attacking squads in prime angles of fire before leading the Xenos into the jaws of the trap through hit and run skirmishes with his assault squad that cultivated the appearance of impending victory for the Tau and led their hot-blooded warriors into overconfidence. 
For the resulting annihilation of the Xenos presence, Theokritos found himself raised into the ranks of the vaulted First under the legendary First Captain Agemman where he has served as a Vanguard veteran ever since. Though he wears the colours of a First Company veteran, Theokritos has not yet earned the right to don the hallowed warplate of the Terminator elite.

Wargear: Astartes power armour (mark7), twinned lightning claws (retractable along the backs of the gauntlets), frag grenades, gladius strapped in reverse pull against the back.

I would also like to request 1-2 melta breaching charges. Assaulting a ship without some form of bulkhead breaching ability (claw take too long) is rather against Codex tactics


----------



## tyranno the destroyer (Nov 23, 2010)

yes now i think about it some breaching charges might help so yes and i like the gladius idea


----------



## Euphrati (May 24, 2009)

So, by 'some' does that mean Theokritos can have 1 or 2 and are they standard melta breaching charges or something different?

Many Ultramarines prefer to carry a gladius in proxy of a combat knife. I doubt that Theokritos will end up using it in combat, but he carries it none the less.

When are you planning on begining the action thread might I ask?


----------



## tyranno the destroyer (Nov 23, 2010)

when their are five marines after all thats a minimum veteran squad


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

Have an NPC?


----------

